# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  فلوس ايام زمان

## ارسم العشق

_فلوس ايام لول اترككم مع الصور_

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عتق بس طرقيين
!!!!!
هذولا إلا عندي



وعندي زي هذا

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

وللللل قديمين مرررررره  :weird: 
صراحة اول مره اشوفهم
يعطيكـِ العافية حبيبتي 
صور حلوه

----------


## سنترعيد

يوجد الكثير في متحف حسين علي الخليفة بالاحساء شارع مكة  من الفلوس النادرة وكثير من التحف الذي يصعب على الشخص استحصالها اليوم

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكورين على المرور
لاخلا ولا عدم

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

يسلموووووووووو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## Smile Heart

ياعليييييي 

مالحقت عليهم بس شفت بعضهم عند الوالد الله يحفظه 

غبار بس حركتات 

يسلمو خيتو على الموضوع

دمتي بصحه

----------


## أموله

ح ـلوينًٍَِ

يسلموًٍَِ

----------


## ملاك الموت

مالحقت عليهم
يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## العظم الناري

ولللللللللللللل كان الريال زي 10 ريال ألحين 


لأن كلشي رخيص

----------


## Spiked

*روعة تسلم اخوي*

*بانتظار المزيد*

*تحيتاتي اخوك : سبايكد*

----------


## دلوعة علي

وين وين
استنى الخمسميات بس ريال خمسه عشره وش هالتواضع ارسم العشق يسلموا خيه

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

اوه والله مو بس انا الا عنده ها الفلوس القديمة 

انا عندي بعد  قدم 

عندي ها المجموعة وفيه غيرهم اذا فضيت بنزلهم هنا 


سلام..

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااا خيتو الصور روووووووعة* 

*لاتحرمينا من جديدكِ*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ما لحقت عليهم هع واول مره اشوفهم

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا على الطرح 
تحياتي
مضراوي

----------


## قنعوز

*يسلموووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## eman.7

ماشاء الله


يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

واو الله يرحم ايام زمان وحلاوت وطعم وقيمة فلوس زمان 


تسلمي مليون غلاتوا 

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## زينبية2009

السلام
بصراحة روعة وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة
انش ذكرتينا بتراثنا الغالي
و عقبال ما تحطي لينا فلوس الحين بعد 50 سنة !!!!!!!!!! ها ها ها ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## جناان الخلد

سديتي مجرى التنفس عدنا من هالغبار اللي عليهم 


وووووول 


مشكوره على لغبار أقصدعلى لريال او جيرانه

----------


## سفر العاشقين

يسلمووووووووو على الطرح الرائع ننتظر جديدك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*وآآآآل قدآآمه غبآآآر*
*أحسس إن الخمسة كبيـــرهـ وآجد*
*تسلمي خيتو*
*يعطيك العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## روح منسيه

يؤيؤ اول مره اشوفهم 

شكرا خيتو

----------


## موج الدمع

حلوههههه يسلمو

----------


## موج الدمع

أحلهم

----------


## موج الدمع

يؤيؤ اول مره اشوفهم 

شكرا خيتو

----------


## موج الدمع

*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااا خيتو الصور روووووووعة* 

*لاتحرمينا من جديدكِ*

----------


## حنين الايام

يسلمو

----------


## جنى الورود

أنالحقت على بعضهم الله يرحم أيام أول شكرا لك

----------

